
The Vortex: Why Users Feel Trapped in Their Devices (2018) - collinmanderson
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/device-vortex/
======
collinmanderson
> You pick up your phone to send a text to your friend. On your lock screen,
> you see a Facebook notification that someone liked your post, so you open
> the app. While scrolling in your Facebook news feed, you see an ad for your
> favorite shoe brand. It’s running a sale, and you do need a new pair of gym
> shoes! Fifteen minutes later, you’re on your bank’s website checking your
> balance, and you’ve completely forgotten to text your friend.

Yup. Happens to me all the time. Super annoying.

